# Marinated Ukranian Eggplant with dill?



## CWS4322 (Jan 2, 2011)

There is a local perogie shop that sells the most amazing marinated eggplant salad. The name is always written in Cyrillic, so I don't know what it is called. The eggplant is roasted (I think), still has the skin on, cut in strips about 1/4" thick, has fresh dill, vinegar? sugar? in the dressing.  I've tried to make it (when the eggplant is overwhelming me in the garden), and haven't liked my results...I'm missing something? Maybe a dash of cloves? Anyone have a recipe for eggplant prepared this way?

Thanks!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 3, 2011)

Ha, I've had the very simular in a mediterenian restaurant, and have been looking for the recipe for few years now, they have closed since. But cannot find it. I eat the eggplant, but cannot say that it is anywhere close to the top of the list of my favorit ones.  But that salad was awesome. 

I have an idea, give me the phone number for the place, I'll call them and tell them that I had it on the visit to where ever it is you live and ask for recipe, see if they would give it to me. we can try right, we have nothing to loose.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 3, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Ha, I've had the very simular in a mediterenian restaurant, and have been looking for the recipe for few years now, they have closed since. But cannot find it. I eat the eggplant, but cannot say that it is anywhere close to the top of the list of my favorit ones. But that salad was awesome.
> 
> I have an idea, give me the phone number for the place, I'll call them and tell them that I had it on the visit to where ever it is you live and ask for recipe, see if they would give it to me. we can try right, we have nothing to loose.


 
Charlie,

 loose vs lose

Loose vs Lose - e Learn English Language

Hope that helps.  The site looks good for confusing words!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 4, 2011)

Live and learn, huh, thank you.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, we had nothing to lose, right. They would not give the recipe. But this is what I found on line:
Marinated Eggplant: 2000s Recipes + Menus : gourmet.com


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Live and learn, huh, thank you.


 
You are welcome!


----------

